# Harbor Freight greenhouse



## keithrs (Jun 2, 2013)

Are the Harbor Freight greenhouses any good? I know they have cheap, low quality stuff but some stuff is a good buy. Are there greenhouses? 

Harbor Freight Greenhouse


----------



## MorandiWine (Jun 3, 2013)

Dont bother. I thought the same and ended up giving up on the framing and made a wood frame and used the panels on that. 

Also, dont bother with the Harbor Freight piston vent openers. Total crap!

Tyler


----------



## Candace (Jun 3, 2013)

I know of a few people that have them. The ones that are still standing have been heavily supported with added structural components. I have a friend that had one (not supported in any way) and it came down flat on her plants during a typical storm.


----------

